# Great airbrush deal



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

My PS900 has seen better days for fine detail work, so I went shopping. PS900 is discontinued. Found a copy of it under a different name. Master G44. TCP had it for close to $60 plus shipping. Checked Ebay and found it there, from TCP also, for $46 with free shipping. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190602021999

My arsenal on the air manifold is 5 guns now 

G44 (0.2mm) for fine work
PS900 (0.3mm) for general color work
Passche VL-3 always loaded with a bottle of clear
Passche VL-3 always loaded with a bottle of white primer
Passche VL-5 for shooting larger flakes and priming big muskie lures


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Let us know how that works. I've been wanting to dip into painting for a while.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Used a Master for a few years. Paid $39 for it. Only complaint was that it went through o rings, nipples, and needles quite frequently. Switched to an Iwata Eclipse (about $110), and haven't needed to change any of those parts yet in two years.

The Masters are still a good deal on a decent gun.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Who makes that airbrush?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Master

http://www.tcpglobal.com/?gclid=CJ-j88qm-7ACFUgDQAodCzx_Gg


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Used a Master for a few years. Paid $39 for it. Only complaint was that it went through o rings, nipples, and needles quite frequently. Switched to an Iwata Eclipse (about $110), and haven't needed to change any of those parts yet in two years.
> 
> The Masters are still a good deal on a decent gun.


 That is one problem I had with the PS900 also. Tips and needles. If I spray allot of pearls and metallics through it, the needles wear down in no time.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like you guys know your air brushes. So im hoping I can get some info. I have painted a lot with a compressor and air guns. Also powder painted. But never tried my hand at n air brush. Been goggling all day with very little reliable info. Now money is a major problem here i'll trow that out there now. I ordered a bunch of blades to redo and paint. Going to do trolling blades and some seem quite the art work. I see guys free hand some awful small patterns and lines. I assume a lot use stencils. But I not sure if they just spray a pattern or they can be cut back for lines and things. Also what type gun inside or out side mix. I see tons that look the same for every price range in the book. I did order a real cheap one. has jars and a out side mix. Figured might be ok for large areas. I assume need one with different size needles. to change pattern size. Im hoping to use a water base and clear coat between steps. Is this the right way? So you see i have a lot of learning to do. Also is the learning curve harder then a air gun? And how much and what is really needed. I have a large shop compressor and a small airgun compressor(noisy lol) Know they'll probably need a separate water filter and regulator. So any one want to teach or try to teach an old dog new rtricks? lOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Sounds like you guys know your air brushes. So im hoping I can get some info. I have painted a lot with a compressor and air guns. Also powder painted. But never tried my hand at n air brush. Been goggling all day with very little reliable info. Now money is a major problem here i'll trow that out there now. I ordered a bunch of blades to redo and paint. Going to do trolling blades and some seem quite the art work. I see guys free hand some awful small patterns and lines. I assume a lot use stencils. But I not sure if they just spray a pattern or they can be cut back for lines and things. Also what type gun inside or out side mix. I see tons that look the same for every price range in the book. I did order a real cheap one. has jars and a out side mix. Figured might be ok for large areas. I assume need one with different size needles. to change pattern size. Im hoping to use a water base and clear coat between steps. Is this the right way? So you see i have a lot of learning to do. Also is the learning curve harder then a air gun? And how much and what is really needed. I have a large shop compressor and a small airgun compressor(noisy lol) Know they'll probably need a separate water filter and regulator. So any one want to teach or try to teach an old dog new rtricks? lOL


go to youtube.com and do a airbrush search . There are all kinds of video lessons......


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> go to youtube.com and do a airbrush search . There are all kinds of video lessons......


Thanks Snake charmer I have been doing that also. I am a reader when trying to figure things out.So i have pretty well covered what I can find. But do find a few new ones occasionally.I also like to share tips and methods of doing things so figured id post here also.I also remember tutorials on here in the old days but cant seem to find the ones Im looking for.
Either way thats fine and i'll figure what i need out. Just thought may be some older people like me who wanted to talk or share their hobby. I know colors are to catch fishermen more then fish. But I like the rest enjoy them. So while Im stuck at home figured Id play. LOL Tight lines all!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well not much response so I bought a Bellus Dual action air brush, hopefully for the finer work Also a bottom feed external ones for bigger patterns. So well see what happens.


----------

